# SAE Motorsports Engineering Conference & Exhibition in Indianapolis



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Motorsports Engineering Conference & Exhibition

December 2-5, 2002
Westin Hotel
Indianapolis, Indiana, USA

http://www.sae.org/calendar/mec/index.htm


----------

